# Galician: andar



## pandammonium

A question for all the Galician experts:


In one book I have (Carballo Calero 1979), _andar_, the preterite (simple past, pretérito) is given as:_andiven andiveches andivo..._​
However, Perez Bouza (1996) and verbix.com give it as being regular:_andei andaches andou..._​Which is right? By analogy with Spanish, the former would be right.
_____________
Carballo Calero, Ricardo (1979) _Gramática elemental del gallego común_ 7th edition. Vigo: Editorial Galaxia.
Perez Bouza, José A. (1996) _El gallego_. Munich, Newcastle: LINCOM.


----------



## jonquiliser

> (3) 0 tema de perfecto _and- (andei, andara, andase, andar)_ é o etimoloxico. As formas _andei _son as do galegoportugués e as normativas do portugues actual. No galego hoxe atópanse extendidas de forma discontinua por todo o ámbito da fala, especialmente na xente de mais edade, anque nalgures é tamén a forma normal da xente nova.
> Rexeitase _anduven, andiven, _analóxicas de _estuven, estiven, _e, ademais, probables castelanismos. _Andei _rexistrase desde as orixes do idioma.


 
So, while you'll hear both, the regular form is the one accepted by the normativa oficial. 

(This quote is from here, not the RAG or anything, but for other sources, Google has plenty of info;just search for "andar galego normativo" )


----------



## pandammonium

Fantastic!  Thank you  

The Google search you suggested led me to the Galician version of Wikipedia, which has loads of useful-looking stuff.


----------



## jonquiliser

If you want, there's a nice introduction to Galician as well on Wiki, for beginners. ¡Sorte!


----------



## Breogan

Well said, jonquiliser.  

"Andar" is completely a regular verb in the whole conjugation.

*Perfect of indicative:*
*
andei
andaches 
andou
andamos
andastes 
andaron*


----------



## pandammonium

jonquiliser said:


> If you want, there's a nice introduction to Galician as well on Wiki, for beginners. ¡Sorte!


Yes, I do want - thank you again!



Breogan said:


> Well said, jonquiliser.
> 
> "Andar" is completely a regular verb in the whole conjugation.


So basically, the book I mentioned earlier, Carballo Calero (1979) is not to be trusted.


----------



## jonquiliser

pandammonium said:


> So basically, the book I mentioned earlier, Carballo Calero (1979) is not to be trusted.


 
It's good to be aware of the fact that there are *many* contradicting sources, and that the Normativa has changed a few times in the past decades (last time maybe a couple of years ago?), so the orthography etc has changed. Also, people speak very differently, and if there for many languages is varying opinions on what is "correct" usage of that language, with Galician this is very marked; there's not a widely recognised, accepted or even just known standard of language and writing...! 

The RAG (Real Academia Galega) is the regulatory body of the language, and I believe the web page offers some info


----------



## pandammonium

Thanks for the link to the RAG's web site - I'll have a proper look at it when I'm better at reading Galician (the English link doesn't seem to work at the moment).

I was expecting there to be dialectal variations, of course, but I suppose I was imagining that there'd be some sort of standard - even English almost manages that, after all!  

I should, in fairness, point out that this isn't the only reason for my decision about the book - another is to be found in _WordReference Forums > Other Language Forums > Other Languages > Galician: imperfect subjunctive of 'facer'_ [haven't posted enough to put a link in yet].  There's a difference between a lack of a standard and misinformation, after all.  But this isn't the place to get into that


----------



## jonquiliser

Absolutely, there's a difference - but it becomes blurred when standards change (as they do, in all languages) or are very controversial. That be said, it should also be pointed out that there *is* a standard, o galego normativo, it's just been very disputed and not too well known in general, there's been a lot of confusion. Anyway, that much about that, it's another thread, like you say! 

Also, you can post threads putting commas or spaces instead of dots, even if you can't post threads yet 

¡Sorte coa aprendizaxe!


----------



## samlj

You have posted twice using that book from Carvalho Calero... and both were wrong. Maybe you shouldn't trust it and buy a more modern, normative book. The problem that we have in Galicia is that nobody agrees about the rules, but I think in my experience most people speaks a variety close to the normative one (except for the use of  "grazas", anybody has heard it?), and is the one you should use in written language.
Well, that's at least my opinion!


----------

